# Friday the 13th



## KSigMason (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope everyone had a good Friday the 13th. There are 3 this year, each one is 13 weeks apart and its on a leap year. This hasn't happened since 1984 (a good year) and won't happen again until 2040.

The Year of 13


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool.  I had an uncle who never came to my childhood home though I saw him every week.  He wasn't superstitious but often said he wasn't going to push his luck.  My house number was 1313.  Mom and Dad moved in on the 13th of December, 1951.  Mom moved out on the 13th of January, 1976.  Honest.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 15, 2012)

The occurence of Friday the Thirteenth is very important to Masonry, and more especially York Rite Masonry. It was on this date a long time ago when the Knights Templar were rounded up and murdered at the order of the Pope... It was this slaughter of the Templars by the Church that is the cause or origination of the modern day superstition.


This was the second Friday the Thirteenth since I became a member that my YR Chapter or Council has conducted it's stated meeting. It was an honor for me to open Chapter in due and ancient form on such an important date, Friday!!


----------



## Dion (Jun 23, 2012)

Friday the 13th of October, 1307.  Order of the Pope, or the order of Philip IV?  No matter, because either way, legends tells us that DeMolay got them both with his curse while he burned.  The significance of the number 13 (or, as I like to think of it, 12+1) goes well beyond linkage to a group that may or may not have anything to do with the lineage of Freemasonry.  Without checking, I am confident that October 1, 1307 fell on a Sunday.

_*The admonition should always be:  separate the symbol from what is being symbolized.
*_
For the superstitious, 13 is bad luck or misfortune, which certainly corresponds to the Templars (or at least many of them).   It also corresponds to the 13th card in the Tarot, which is Death. 

For those who study astrology, it might be the traditional 12 signs of the Zodiac, with 13 being the mysterious Ophiuchus.

From a standpoint of a more esoteric study of spiritualism, it might represent the test:  suffering and death.  Death to matter and birth into the spirit.  Consider 13 attendees at the Last Supper.

Astronomers might see it as a lunar year:  13 months.  Also, the moon moves 13Â° around the Earth every day.

It took Solomon 13 years to build his house (1Kings 7:1).

There are numerous references to 13 on the Great Seal of the USA.  Do they all suggest the original 13 colonies?

13 cards in a suit.

13 is a prime number and appears in the Fibonacci sequence.  1.1.2.3.5.8.13. . . . . 

There are 13 circles in Metatron's Cube, from which can be projected the 5 Platonic solids.  That might be today's Daily Double, because it addresses geometric symbolism, and is a reference to Enoch, both topics worthy of additional study.

There are numerous theories for why the number 13 is considered unlucky.  Accepting any one of them (or the myriad others) as the "final answer" is how things get lost, and absolutely the way things won't be found.

Is there a cure for triskaidekaphobia?


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jun 23, 2012)

.... As  astrology is my expertise I feel I need to address this Ophiuchus sign business.  This constellation is already in use in astrology  in the 10th Harmonic and if given importance as the other 12 signs then would be so in the 13th Harmonic.

 You should be asking for a definition of a harmonic.  Take a nice round pie that is not sliced fresh out of the oven and you have the first harmonic.  If you decide to share it....and slice it ONCE in half then you have the 2nd harmonic (360/2= 180) .
If divided in thirds gives three slices of 120 degrees each or 3rd harmonic....etc..etc.
The opposition (180), trine (120), square (90), and sextile (60) are the basic  geometric aspects most astrologers use, however the 360 can be divided into infinite slices that become more and more impossible to see....much less geometrically analyze and make any sense of. The 13th Harmonic gives 27.692 degree slices   but one can quickly see that it does equate to the lunar month of 28.07 days (365/13)....to within .378.  A really smart astrologer just gets his ephemeres out and looks at the moon phases to see where or what part of the chart a lunation (new/full) will occur.

    Ophiuchus traditionally rules the first 10 degrees of Scorpio and has to do with the sex and life forces of the body...as it is the second water sign after Cancer. It is pictured as a man wrestling a snake which might have to do with learning to subdue ones passions. A rule of thumb is not to anger a Scorpio but they are suppose to be good lovers.....either polarity can go to the extreme. A terrorist can be so passionate of their cause they will blow themselves up in the process of getting revenge....the same as a Scorpion will sting itself.  This scenario does seem to remind one of lunatics....and the events around a full moon.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jun 23, 2012)

hmmmmm that post was 11:33 am ..........does that mean anything?


----------



## Dion (Jun 23, 2012)

OK, write it off to hoof n mouth disease.  I realize Ophiuchus is a constellation and not the 13th sign of the Zodiac (which are also constellations, but a specific group of 12.  If I understand things correctly, astrology is based on 4 groups of 3.  Hmm.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jul 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## FriendshipCube (Aug 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="in Metatron's Cube... is a reference to Enoch, both topics worthy of additional study. [/QUOTE]

Archeologists have recently uncovered, in modern day Iraq, (ancient Sumer), 
A tablet that has been referred to by the Patriarchs of Sumer, as *The Holy Cross of Metatron*

The Museum of Baghdad transferred artifact CSC=HCM1 to New Haven, Connecticut, to the Yale Babylonian Collection, the same collection as the world renowned YBC 7289, the trigonometry tablet that was acquired by Yale University from the estate of the 19th-century industrialist J. P. Morgan. ​
​


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2017)

FriendshipCube said:


> [QUOTE="in Metatron's Cube... is a reference to Enoch, both topics worthy of additional study.



Archeologists have recently uncovered, in modern day Iraq, (ancient Sumer), 
A tablet that has been referred to by the Patriarchs of Sumer, as *The Holy Cross of Metatron*

The Museum of Baghdad transferred artifact CSC=HCM1 to New Haven, Connecticut, to the Yale Babylonian Collection, the same collection as the world renowned YBC 7289, the trigonometry tablet that was acquired by Yale University from the estate of the 19th-century industrialist J. P. Morgan. ​
View attachment 5979​[/QUOTE]
Ummmm...what?  So computer code was being used thousands of yrs ago?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## FriendshipCube (Aug 26, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
Ummmm...what?  So computer code was being used thousands of yrs ago?
[/QUOTE]

       Freemasonry has initiated some of the Mormon Elders in New Haven, Connecticut.  There is a fascination with the history of the Americas, and with sacred artifacts.   Many of the clay tablet artifacts have been put on display at Yale University.  There are tablets from the Central Sumerian Collection that are currently being studied.  Most of the clay tablets were acquired from the estate of Freemason J.P. Morgan. The tablets reveal the language and culture of the Jaredites and tell the story of the trans-Oceanic travels of the Sumerians, written in a peculiar script known of to the Jaredites.  Mormon was the Nephite prophet-historian who wrote the history of the Jaredites in the Book of Mormon.  Young Mormon Missionaries around New Haven Connecticut are learning of the Central Sumerian Collection, and its tablets.  Modern Archaeology verifies some of the histories of the American Church founded by Joseph Smith.

www.bit.do/towercodex
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...omGli_Z8kBDS6w3ESgqJiPJ_GDJnY24Un_VYB66mP_yyw


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2017)

Since when was JP Morgan a Mason?


----------

